# Cup o' water method



## Serch (Dec 26, 2006)

:afroweed: Here's what I do for almost 100% germination of the seeds.
If for some reason I have a problem after this method....I put the beans in the soil and make sure it stays warm....

I take a simple plastic solo beer cup.
Fill with 1/3 water....



> some add a few drops of h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide) but this will use the thrive that the beans have stored too quickly and you'll find that the beans will tucker out once they reach thru the soil. We're not adding h2o2.


 

add the beans....cover the top of the cup with a simple plastic wrap.
place in either a dark warm area or possibly on what I use...a cable box and cover with a dark colored towel. 

I allow this to sit for no more than 3 days.....

The main thing with germination is moisture and warmth.....:huh: 
The seed has enough food within to survive germination.

If after those 3 days you don't have nice taproots. Place the seeds just below the soil medium of choice and very lightly cover them.

Add light and you should have a seedling within 24 hours.

Just remember warmth and moisture


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2006)

> what I use...a cable box and cover with a dark colored towel.


Lol...me too!


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 5, 2007)

Serch said:
			
		

> :afroweed: Here's what I do for almost 100% germination of the seeds.
> If for some reason I have a problem after this method....I put the beans in the soil and make sure it stays warm....
> 
> I take a simple plastic solo beer cup.
> ...


 
So leave the seed under water for the three days?

Never Germed before


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 6, 2007)

You can let them sit as long as you want...just change the water every couple of days so it doesn't go stagnant.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 6, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> I kept mine in the dark, in a plastic box, on top of wet cotton pads in a cupboard and some of them came out from the first day. I rembember this method from an assignment in my elementary school where we had to make different beans sprout and this was the method used...that worked all the time


 
Sometimes the simplest methods are the best....


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 31, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> So leave the seed under water for the three days?
> 
> Never Germed before



I've done this before.  If you place the seed gently on top of the water, it will float.  After a few days, the tap root will be growing down into the water.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 31, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> I've done this before.  If you place the seed gently on top of the water, it will float.  After a few days, the tap root will be growing down into the water.


Thats also how you can find good seeds too. The good ones will sink in a day or two, the bad ones will continue to float.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

ok  i do my like this

3/4 of a cup with tap water , put seeds in , put the cup on cable box , after 24  i usualy put them in peat pelets and on cable box again, 24 and my roots are 1 to 1.5 inch long 
WORKS PERFECT FOR ME .


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 4, 2007)

Serch said:
			
		

> place in either a dark warm area or possibly on what I use...a cable box and cover with a dark colored towel.


 
I'm a top of the ol' water heater man myself; warm and very dark...
:aok: 
Nelson


----------



## Wereclown (Feb 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thats also how you can find good seeds too. The good ones will sink in a day or two, the bad ones will continue to float.



AWESOME!!! Mine sinked before 24 hours. I was afraid it was something bad.

Since it's been over 2 and a half days now, I should change the water? And three days will be up in about 6 hours, so I'll put them in soil.

No roots at all yet, though.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont think its good for them to sink.  They need air too, they may drown.  I like mine to float....


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

2 thinks to yaa posts 


1. when they sink   its a good thing thats mean the water is inside

2. man 3 days in water dammmm  i keep them 24 hours and  then in peat pelets  and its all good  95% succes


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah what brouli said    I'm 12 hours into a soak and got the jify 7's waitin in the and warmin under the flouro. 15 have sunk.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 24, 2007)

I've left them in a cup for a week before planting them. You just have to change your water every few days so it doesn't go stagnant. These plants we all love are very resilient in my experiences. There is really no method set in stone, it's a weed...it'll grow! Btw, i'm sorry...don't throw those floaters out...sometimes they pop in soil too!!!!!


----------



## SFC (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in total agreement with you guys. I usually only soak for 12-to 24 hrs myself, and they almost always germ.    To many people try to make things harder than they need to be.   Keep it simple stupid...


----------



## SDC (Feb 25, 2007)

Soak and pop is what i use as well. Keeps things simple


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 13, 2007)

bah...24 hours in a glass of water next to the heater and still no tail or any signs of cracking open .


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 13, 2007)

ive heard of this b4 but havent tried it yet.. ima try it when my haze seeds get here.. i used the old school way.. took a lil tupperware container.. put a wet paper towel in the bottom of it.. threw tha seeds in there... put a wet paper towel on top of um... put tha lid on and set it on a heating pad... workd pretty good 4 me... roots kept growing as long as i left it in there.. kinda gross lookn actualy.. like a 3" sperm or something... anyway... the end


----------

